# RecipeDB - Big Red



## Fish13 (20/1/12)

Big Red  Ale - English Strong (Extra Special) B  Extract                      Brewer's Notes the coopers dark and light malt are black rock liquid extracts. Steep grain for 30 minutes in a litre of water @ 70 degree's. boil for 40 minutes and then rest for ten. Yeast was brewcellar english ale yeast. with use S-04 next time. fermented at 16 degree's   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.05 kg Weyermann Caramunich I     1.5 kg Coopers LME - Dark    0.6 kg Coopers LME - Light    0.4 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      21 g Columbus (Tomahawk) (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 40mins)    15 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 10mins)    15 g Glacier (Pellet, 5.6AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     11.5 g DCL Yeast S-04 - SafAle English Ale         15L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.055 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 46.6 IBU   Efficiency 100%   Alcohol 5.2%   Colour 47 EBC   Batch Size 15L     Fermentation   Primary 12 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Fish13 (20/1/12)

Now my SG was 1.060 @ 28 degree's. so much higher then the recipe db thinks and ended on 1.017. A nice red colour and a fair whack of bitterness. i did use only 1 carbonation drop due the end SG being quite high. I didn't want to blow bottles. The glacier doesn't give a very strong hint of grass but the Columbus gives it a spice to it and the bitterness too. Quite enjoyable if you want to sit back and sip not gulp.

if you look for the sandgroper tasting thread the boys have rated very well for my 2nd partial extract.


----------



## Ryan WABC (20/1/12)

Sounds pretty nice. I'm thinking of doing something similar for my next brew and aging it 'til winter.


----------

